# ok so ive meet someone need some advise..



## capacity83 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey ladies.. just need some advise for you all. Im not sure what im getting myself into because i really dont know..getting mixed signals here and there. 

I'll try to be as brief as possible. 
So i met a beautiful girl (her 28) , im 28 too 3 weeks ago. Ticks everything right in my check list. Now she knows im obviously interested.

We met through mutual friends and went clubbing the first night out. first night out got some nice eye contact, didnt talk much but definately a bit of contact. We then started talking on facebook and have been ever since. 
2nd time we went out again (apparently she doesnt go out twice in a row according to mutual friends as she's more of the home type), some physical contact (taking photos with her face against mine - initiated by her but she wasnt drunk at all as she was sober driving). 
We've been talking every day on facebook. 

The positive side:
1. It seems she seems to be listening or mirroring what i say to her or so via fb chats. i.e. i tell her to take meds and she takes the one i recommend to her.
2. She offered to drive out last weekend to meet up with us (she has never done this before according to friends) but she stayed home in the end cos it was getting too late.
3. I asked her if she was seeing anyone. Her response was.. "if i was seeing someone then i wouldnt be out with you guys twice in a row!"

The negative side (i think)
1. Her fb msgs are somewhat short ( i find this a uninterested trait ). I havent asked for her number as of yet. 
2. She sometimes take a while to reply but she does reply.
3. From what i understand, she may be uninterested due to the fact that i have a 5 yr old son. ( i think this could one of the main reasons).

All in all.. i feel she's interested but is still thinking about it.. im not sure.. what do u ladies feel?


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

I think you should ask her on a date.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Maybe she doesn't want to seem tooooo keen.

Maybe she wants to take things a little slow to get to know you better.

Maybe she likes to remain a bit of a mystery..at least at first.

Maybe you should ask her?

Goodluck.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

This is at least your third thread about this chick:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/39077-she-into-me-need-advise.html

It sounds like she's not into you. If she not into you because you have a son, RUN. Because that is a part of the package deal that comes with you.

Either way, I'd move on. She doesn't seem to like you the way you like her. It happens. Stop wasting anymore of your time on her.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I thought she was not interested because you are a "player" (your word, not mine). And for being a "player", you seem to have a lot of issues asking a girl out on a simple date. No offense, but just ask her out already and stop the drama. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

